

Testing is not a thing in the iOS and Mac community and that sucks. - luisobo
https://github.com/luisobo/Nocilla/issues/37

======
general_failure
> It's a shame, but automated testing is not a common practice in our
> community.

Seems like an overreaction and over-generalization. Maybe it's a reaction to
the fact that the author writes no unit tests? Such statements can be made
about anything. How about "Coding style is not a thing in the iOS and mac
community".

Anyway, most Mac based code bases I have worked with have lots of unit tests.

------
rgbrgb
I'm reading this headline as I have iOS integration tests running in another
window. That said, at the moment there's a slightly janky test setup and I'm
using some ugly semaphores for testing asynchronous methods. I'd love to read
about how others are doing this kind of thing though and I am pretty excited
about the new stuff in Xcode 5.

Maybe more important than testing, I think support for writing libraries is
really lacking. I know cocoapods is working on this but it would be amazing if
we had something as easy as npm in iOS land. Any time I notice I'm doing
something in one app that would be useful somewhere else, it's really quick to
package the module up in an npm module. With obj-c stuff I usually just
copy/paste :).

------
dav
I came to iOS development after five years doing TDD and Ruby on Rails. It was
a shocking change. The early iOS testing tools were pretty bad or just plain
missing, but what really got me was that no one seemed to care at all. It
really was just a different culture.

------
espinchi
One of the benefits I see in unit testing is the fact that it makes you write
_testable_ code. Only that is already a huge argument for incorporating
testing in the development process.

------
xgess
oh so poignant. if apple expects this platform to be around for a while, they
are the true beneficiaries of TDD in iOS.

~~~
icedchai
This platform started in the 80's with NeXT (NextStep). I don't think they
have to worry.

TDD is more often than not a waste of time.

